# 2 Tabellen in einer 1:n Verbindung



## Gast (4. Aug 2008)

Morgen,

meine zwei Tabellen in der Datenbank stehen in einer 1:n Beziehung, also mehrere Zeilen der Tabelle A sollen in Verbindung zu einer Zeile der Tabelle B stehen,

meine Fragen wären jetzt:

1. muss ich das bei der Erzeugung der beiden Tabellen schon berücksichtigen (ich hab Tabelle A mit einem PK   
    ausgestattet und Tabelle B mit einem FK (auf den PK der Tabelle A) und auch einem PK, oder erst beim  
    hineinschreiben der Tupel, wenn in Tabelle B schon ein gleicher Eintrag vorhanden ist, sollte kein Eintrag mehr in B 
    geschrieben werden sondern eben auf die schon vorhandene Zeile referenziert werden
2. in der Tabelle B handelt es sich um Metadaten (z.B.: hab ich in der Tabelle A zeitstempel-Wert-Tupel und in der Tabelle 
    B steht z.B.: die Einheit der Werte von Tabelle A), also ich möchte die Metadaten nur beim Auslesen des ersten Tupels 
    auslesen(sind ja dann für jeden Tupel gleich), ist das irgendwie einfach mit einer SQL- Abfrage zu erreichen?


schönen Tag noch


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2008)

1.
beim Erzeugen berücksichtigst du 'das' (?, die 1:n Bezeihung?) indem du den FK anlegst,

beim Einfügen berücksichtigst du 'das' in dem du korrekte FK einträgst,
ob Objekte schon da sind und verwendet werden oder neue angelegt werden muss dein Programm entscheiden

2.
nein

bei einem join hat jeder Eintrag die gleiche Anzahl Spalten, Wiederholung ist da normal


----------



## Guest (4. Aug 2008)

ich wollte die Wiederholung vermeiden um Speicher und Abfragezeit zu sparen aber vermutlich wird ein "kurzer" String bzw varChar nicht so eine viel längere Abfragezeit benötigen,


----------

